# help !!!!! double bed problem



## helen4322 (Sep 22, 2015)

hi I have just purchased my first ever campervan....a Renault traffic rimini autosleeper. It appears I am missing the double bed infill. Does anybody know where one can be purchased please muchly
thanking you
helen


----------



## Bobmarley3 (Oct 12, 2011)

Looks like Helen has two threads running on the same subject


----------



## helen4322 (Sep 22, 2015)

bobmarley3 said:


> looks like helen has two threads running on the same subject


 i do???? How did i do that then?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

the introduction thread!


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Measure up the gap. Buy the foam from a .......foam shop. smile2

Get a upholsterer to cover it in the fabric of your choice.


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

helen4322 said:


> hi I have just purchased my first ever campervan....a Renault traffic rimini autosleeper. It appears I am missing the double bed infill. Does anybody know where one can be purchased please muchly
> thanking you
> helen


Hi Helen,

You could also try having a look on the Auto Sleeper Owners Forum (ASOF).

Although it's not as magnificent a site as MHF, I joined a little while ago to get some information on an Auto Sleeper as my next van and there also seems to plenty of information on the Rimini which you will probably find useful.

Ken.


----------

